# Victoria XB 330



## nikolayMul (9 Июл 2010)

Хочу узнать ваше мнение об итальянском аккордеоне Victoria XB 330.


----------



## bombastic (9 Июл 2010)

у нас мало кто на викториях играют) у них плохая компрессия и голоса..
баяны виктория ничего такие
профессор Дмитриев на нем играет


----------



## kep (9 Июл 2010)

bombastic писал:


> у нас мало кто на викториях играют) у них плохая компрессия и голоса..


О-па! А Фрэнк Марокко и не знал! 
Я слышал его (живьем) - звук великолепный, он в основном использовал кларнетный и унисонный регистры - как они пели! Джазовый, благородно-матовый звук, явно очень быстрый отзыв. Мехом он шевелил едва наполовину, но звук доставал легко - это о компресии. Правда, у него top of the line - деревянный, с эфами.


----------



## acco (9 Июл 2010)

*kep*,
Ну вы еще вспомните Гальяно! 
Любая фабрика для таких как Марокко будет доводить до идеала инструмент!

Пару месяцев назад ансамбль "Concertino" приобрели 7 Викторий. После Супит они очень довольны инструментами! Напишите им, получите ответы на интересующие вопросы!


----------



## bombastic (9 Июл 2010)

я ничего не имею против виктории, но по моим ощущениям у виктории гальяно на записях голоса на форте трещат,
а когда я играл готовом кнопаре, показалось, что голоса очень уж воздух едят, и опять же- на форте появляются лишние звуки от язычков..
p.s. но какая де у них механика! просто сказка... не описуемо


----------



## acco (9 Июл 2010)

*bombastic*,
Это еще хорошо что только трещат... вот на Vignoni что я играл - на форте голоса вообще не звучат.. правда может это нововведение - паузы в место звуков


----------



## bombastic (9 Июл 2010)

пиджини добавлю в список- консерваторский инструмент- паршивый кларнет и глохнущие(полностью затухающие) на форте или резком движении мехом голоса- язычки просто отвратительные- цепляют за планку. но механика в норме при этом(не китай)
вывод- идеальных инструментов ( на все 100%) я ещё не видел таких, только юпитер мастеровой, арапова, да ещё после настройки :sarcasti:
ps хотя, есть очень хорошие экземпляры


----------



## Bulgarin (10 Июл 2010)

*nikolayMul*,
nikolayMul писал:


> Victoria XB 330


на ней играл 3 года. если новый-в левой нужно снимать обкладку вокруг кнопок(там резина, кнопки в ней вязнут.. климат наш не переносит наверное) механика хороша, но конверторы лучше пореже щелкать, часто ремонтировали. голоса- если форсировать проблемы будут. особенно пиколка. правая очень мягкая, играть комфортно, + 47 клавиш -мелочь, а приятно.с компрессией есть проблемы(ну может проблема была конкретного инструмента). Кстати очень хороший, ровный ответ, практически на всем диапазоне. правда было все это 6 лет назад... сейчас , смотря за какие деньги...
P.S. правильно Вадим писал, на инструменты мэтров не стоит обращаться внимания, там, пожалуй только название... ну и стоимость соооовсем другая.


----------

